# Pop Bottle Refund Value



## Lewdog (Apr 4, 2013)

I keep doing searches on the net, but I can not find the refund value of a soda bottle from the 1930's.  Anyone a bottle collector out there that knows, or someone that can point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## shadowwalker (Apr 4, 2013)

According to this site ( America's Experience with Refillable Beverage Containers | Reduce, Reuse, Refill!), small bottles got 2 cents, large bottles 5 cents.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome thank you!


----------

